# Double topslot



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I use this catty for hunting mostly. I decided to use a double top slot attachment each side. Tried it out today and it works a charm. I cut the bottom band about 5 mm shorter than the top ones to account for the difference in the attachment point.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice, what kind of wood?

Edit:

I just found the post. Tamboti I see.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

So awesome


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks.I am sorry I didnt get more of this wood. It is by far the most stunning wood I have come across.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Can i find a tamboti tree in ny???  gooooogling


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

pult421 said:


> Can i find a tamboti tree in ny???  gooooogling


  googled it. I aint goin to africa anytime soon.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

pult421 said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Can i find a tamboti tree in ny???  gooooogling
> ...


Anybody who can should visit Africa at least once. It's on my bucket list for sure. 
My aunt n uncle used to do volunteer work for the church in Kenya, they raised some of their kids there. The stories they have to tell...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > pult421 said:
> ...


 maaan if i had the money i would visit everywhere.. Ive heard many good things about africa.. I would just hate to see spiders bigger than my face lol


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Boom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

